# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Çfare mendoni ?

## Done

Nje person i aferm i imi eshte ne kl 11 pra ne vitin e dyte te shkolles se mesme se mjeksis. Sa u perket notave i ka shum te mira (4 - 5 )por ka nje hall se nuk di ku te vazhdoj studimet. Ne mjeksi apo te shkoj ne akademi ushtarake( me grada te larta kuptohet si snajperist, agjent sekret). Cili eshte mendimi juaj. Tiparet trupore i ka 
Gjatesia; 1,90 cm 
Pesha; 86 kg ( eshte muskuloz )

Desha te shoh mendimin tuaj antar te forumit. Flm

----------



----------

